

Ask HN: Any search engine creating expert here to answer my questions for $? - goughgough

We can chat on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;helpouts.google.com<p>I will pay you for your time through Google Helpouts..<p>Please send me private message quoting your fees per minute.
testingbackupsoftwares gmail<p>I am a student so I think I can pay for some of your lunches and may be even dinners.<p>Thanks a million.<p>........My questions are:<p>Is it possible to build a stealth search engine (web crawling not web scraping) to target just one website online, without them knowing, and how i.e. coding skills and anonymity required?<p>The website I am keeping tabs on has a new web page for each new product promotion , and each new page has a dynamic url (i.e. the URL contains a query with &#x27;?&#x27;)<p>So I wonder if it is at all possible to build a search engine &#x2F; web crawler to keep up to date with it.<p>In other words, I want to collect the subdomain URLs on a given website, and only those URLs that contain a certain word&#x2F;phrase<p>Please advise on how to stay in stealth mode.<p>Please enlighten.<p>Thanks a million.
======
DigitalSea
Good luck. I think I answered a question you posted on Quora recently asking
the same questions. I did respond with some advice, but I wouldn't feel
confident with you paying me in return for expert advice as search engines and
scraping aren't really my foray.

~~~
goughgough
If you are Dwayne or Abdulaziz at

[http://www.quora.com/Web-Crawling/Is-it-possible-to-
build-a-...](http://www.quora.com/Web-Crawling/Is-it-possible-to-build-a-
stealth-search-engine-web-crawling-not-web-scraping-to-target-just-one-
website-online-without-them-knowing-and-what-coding-skills-or-anonymity-would-
be-required)

I want to thank you.

------
infocollector
This could be illegal, beware!

~~~
goughgough
This is hilarious.

What is so illegal about these questions?

Oh, I forgot, I work for NSA/CIA/FBI/.....

Beware.

